#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Δωρεάν εφαρμογή για να μάθετε την Ενεργειακή κλάση της κατοικίας σας

## logicone

Καλημέρα σας                                    [IMG]http://www.**************/uploads/monthly_09_2012/post-36375-0-58275500-1346653931.png[/IMG]
     Βρισκόμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας ενημερώσουμε πως εδώ και λίγες  μέρες κυκλοφορεί η εφαρμογή που σας επιτρέπει να κάνετε μια εικονική  ενεργειακή επιθεώρηση για να μάθετε την ενεργειακή κλάση της κατοικίας  σας_'  για όσο χρονικό διάστημα ισχύει ο Ν.4014 θα υπάρχει_ _extra ενότητα αναλυτικού υπολογισμού του προστίμου των αυθαιρέτων._

      Ταυτόχρονα μπορείτε να ενημερωθείτε με απλά λόγια για όλες τις  λεπτομέρειες γύρω από τη Ενεργειακή Επιθεώρηση ενώ για τους ποιο  απαιτητικούς υπάρχει η αντίστοιχη Νομοθεσία και όλη η επίσημη ύλη για  τις επικείμενες εξετάσεις των Ενεργειακών Επιθεωρητών.
      Παράλληλα σας δίνετε η δυνατότητα μέσα από τη βάση δεδομένων της  εφαρμογής να αναζητήσετε το Μηχανικό της επιλογής σας ανά Νομό και είδος  εργασίας, από όλη την Ελλάδα με αναλυτικά τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας του.
      Στα επόμενα updates θα προστεθούν και τα εργαλεία της εφαρμογής  πυξίδα, φακός, κομπιουτεράκι, σημειωματάριο, παχύμετρο, γωνιόμετρο,  luxmetro κ.α

Η εφαρμογή κυκλοφόρησε πρώτα για Iphone/Ipad/Ipod και πολύ σύντομα θα είναι διαθέσιμη και για συσκευές με Android.

Screenshots της εφαρμογής :
[IMG]http://www.**************/uploads/monthly_09_2012/post-36375-0-07715700-1346654465_thumb.png[/IMG][IMG]http://www.**************/uploads/monthly_09_2012/post-36375-0-26211400-1346654503_thumb.png[/IMG][IMG]http://www.**************/uploads/monthly_09_2012/post-36375-0-21632800-1346654515_thumb.png[/IMG]
***Προσοχή! Η εφαρμογή δεν προσφέρει τη δυνατότητα εκτέλεσης μιας  πραγματικής Ενεργειακής Επιθεώρησης και το αποτέλεσμα της Ενεργειακής  απόδοσης είναι ενδεικτικό, αφού στην πράξη δεν λαμβάνονται υπόψη πάρα  πολλοί παράγοντες όπως λόγου χάρη η σκίαση και ο προσανατολισμός της  κατοικίας.
Ωστόσο σε ένα δείγμα 100 δοκιμών είχαμε μόλις 4 λάθος εκτιμήσεις!
Για την διενέργεια μιας πραγματικής Ενεργειακής Επιθεώρησης αλλά και για  οποιαδήποτε άλλη εργασία σχεδιάζετε να πραγματοποιήσετε μπορείτε να  απευθυνθείτε σε Μηχανικό από τη βάση δεδομένων της εφαρμογής, η οποία  και θα εμπλουτίζεται με συχνά updates…

+πολύ σύντομα θα προστεθεί ειδική ενότητα  αναζήτησης ΚΕΚ για τους Μηχανικούς που θέλουν να παρακολουθήσουν  σεμινάρια Ενεργειακής Επιθεώρησης.

*Χαρακτηριστικά:*.
- iPhone, and iPod Touch συμβατότητα (πολύ σύντομα και σε iPad).
- Γραφικά Retina
- Έξυπνη πλοήγηση.
- Ιδανικό και για όσους δε διαθέτουν ειδικές γνώσεις.
- Η εφαρμογή δεν ζητάει προσωπικά δεδομένα.


App Store LINK:   *ΕΔΩ*
 
twitter: @michanikosapps
facebook: Ενεργειακή επιθεώρηση app
www.michanikosapps.gr (υπό κατασκευή)


θα χαρούμε πολύ αν σας αρέσει η εφαρμογή και περιμένουμε τα σχόλιά σας για περαιτέρω βελτιώσεις.

utube video(1o demo)

----------


## logicone

Από σήμερα η εφαρμογή της MichanikosApps είναι διαθέσιμη και σε όλα τα smartphone με Android λειτουργικό.

----------


## Xάρης

Παρατήρησα μεγάλες αποκλίσεις στις εκτιμήσεις.
Διαμέρισμα για το οποίο έχω εκδώσει ΠΕΑ και έχει προκύψει κλάσης Ζ, το λογισμικό σας το βγάζει Γ!
Θεωρώ ότι μια κατηγορία πάνω-κάτω θα ήταν ανεκτή διαφορά. Εδώ όμως έχουμε τρεις.

Καλή προσπάθεια, δείτε το όμως λίγο το θέμα ώστε να είναι πιο κοντά στα πραγματικά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## logicone

ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την φιλική επισήμανση.
όντως τεστάροντας με την έκδοση Android (που κυκλοφόρησε πριν δύο μέρες)
διαπιστώσαμε 2 bug στην έκδοση Ios.
τα έχουμε διορθώσει και καταθέσαμε το update στο Αppstore την Παρασκευή.
λογικά στα μέσα της ερχόμενης εβδομάδος θα είναι διαθέσιμη.

αν με την update έκδοση ξαναδιαπιστώσετε απόκλιση παρακαλούμε γράψε μας γιαυτό
και μεις θα επικοινωνήσουμε μαζί σας για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## Xάρης

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι σε λίγο καιρό, μόλις ξεπεραστούν οι "παιδικές ασθένειες", θα έχουμε το επιθυμητό επίπεδο απόκλισης ±1 ενεργειακή κλάση.

Έχω όμως και μια ακόμα πρόταση να κάνω.
Στον κατάλογο των διαφημιζόμενων μηχανικών, καλό είναι να αναφέρονται μόνο οι ενεργειακοί επιθεωρητές.
Μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο και οι πελάτες μας, ιδιοκτήτες ακινήτων που αναζητούν επιθεωρητή θα εξυπηρετούνται καλύτερα, και σε μας τους ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές δίνεται μεγαλύτερο κίνητρο για να διαφημιστούμε. 

Το πρώτο πιστεύω είναι προφανές. Τι να τον κάνω εγώ ο ιδιώτης τον μηχανικό που δεν είναι ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής όταν τέτοιον αναζητώ για να κάνω τη δουλειά μου.

Το δεύτερο ίσως να μην σας είναι τόσο προφανές.
Αλλά εγώ που είμαι ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής, δεν επιθυμώ να χάνομαι μεταξύ ασχέτων με την ενεργειακή επιθεώρηση συναδέλφων μηχανικών. Ούτε θέλω να δίνω ποσοστά από την ήδη μειωμένη αμοιβή μου στον συνάδελφο για τη σύσταση που μου έκανε, επειδή εκείνον τηλεφώνησε ο ιδιώτης βλέποντας τα στοιχεία του στην εφαρμογή σας.
Θεωρώ ότι η εφαρμογή είναι εξειδικευμένη στο θέμα του ΚΕΝΑΚ και έτσι πρέπει να μείνει.
Τα περί Ν.4014/11 καλά και χρήσιμα, αλλά καλύτερα σ' άλλη ανεξάρτητη εφαρμογή.

----------


## logicone

καταρχάς θα συμφωνήσουμε απόλυτα στο θέμα της 'μεσιτείας'.
πρόκειται για μια πολύ κακή νοοτροπία η οποία βέβαια έχει να κάνει με την παιδεία μας ως λαός.
να μη ξεχνάμε πάντα ότι εξίσου ευθύνη με τον 'μεσίτη' έχει 
και ο Μηχανικός που πληρώνει τη μεσιτεία! 

σε ότι έχει να κάνει με την εφαρμογή
θα προσέξατε πως υπάρχει επιλογή αναζήτησης   *'είδος εργασίας'*
αυτό πρακτικά δίνει τη δυνατότητα στον ιδιοκτήτη ακινήτου & χρήστη της εφαρμογής
να επιλέξει ακριβώς ποια εργασία τον ενδιαφέρει!
μπορεί λόγου χάρη να έχει ήδη Ενεργειακό Πιστοποιητικό και να ενδιαφέρεται για μια ανακαίνιση, 
ή και για τακτοποίηση αυθαιρεσίας της ίδιας κατοικίας.
θεωρούμε λοιπόν πως σαν εφαρμογή πρέπει να του παρέχουμε όλες τις επιλογές και να διαφημίσουμε 
τους Μηχανικούς και γιαυτές τις εργασίες με τίμημα το πρόβλημα που επισημαίνετε.
μη ξεχνάμε πάντοτε πως η εφαρμογή παρέχει παράλληλα και τη δυνατότητα ακριβής υπολογισμού του προστίμου αυθαιρέτων,
εργαλείο χρήσιμο για όλους τους συναδέλφους που ασχολούνται με το Ν.4014. 

εν κατακλείδι
πιστεύουμε πως ένας ιδιοκτήτης ακινήτου δε θέλει να μπερδεύεται με πολλές εφαρμογές.
το καλύτερο είναι να έχει μια εφαρμογή που να ξέρει ότι ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να ανατρέξει και να βρει Μηχανικό.

φιλικά

----------


## Xάρης

Καταλαβαίνω ότι μπαίνετε στη λογική του να προσφέρετε ένα εργαλείο για όλα, μεγαλώνοντας έτσι το κοινό των μηχανικών στο οποίο απευθύνεστε προκειμένου να διαφημιστούν.
Αυτό μπορεί να είναι εκ πρώτης όψεως καλό, εξήγησα όμως την άποψή μου γιατί το θεωρώ κακό.

Ο μηχανικός δεν είναι υδραυλικός, ηλεκτρολόγος, κλειδαράς της γειτονιάς. Έτσι μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζεται όσον αφορά την έκδοση ενός ΠΕΑ, ενός αναγκαίου κακού για να νοικιάσει/πουλήσει κάποιος το ακίνητό του.
Όταν όμως μιλάμε για μελέτες και κατασκευές, εκεί θεωρώ ότι μπαίνουν άλλα κριτήρια στην επιλογή του.
Επιλέγει κανείς τον μηχανικό για να ανακαινίσει το σπίτι του από έναν flat οδηγό τύπου χρυσού οδηγού, όπου το μόνο κριτήριο μπορεί να είναι η γειτνίαση με το ακίνητο του ενδιαφερόμενου;

----------


## logicone

> Ο μηχανικός δεν είναι υδραυλικός, ηλεκτρολόγος, κλειδαράς της γειτονιάς. Έτσι μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζεται όσον αφορά την έκδοση ενός ΠΕΑ,ενός αναγκαίου κακού για να νοικιάσει/πουλήσει κάποιος το ακίνητό του.


είναι ευθύνη των Μηχανικών να αλλάξουμε αυτή την εικόνα, 
και όσοι συνάδελφοι κάνουν το επάγγελμα του Μηχανικού 'μπακάλικα'
να απομονώνονται και να σπιλώνονται!
δυστυχώς στο θέμα αυτό η εφαρμογή δε μπορεί αλλάξει κάτι. *μακάρι να μπορούσε!*
(το ΠΕΑ δεν είναι αναγκαίο κακό! δε λέω ότι αυτό υποστηρίζετε, απλά για τα πρακτικά)




> Όταν όμως μιλάμε για μελέτες και κατασκευές, εκεί θεωρώ ότι μπαίνουν άλλα κριτήρια στην επιλογή του.


συμφωνούμε απόλυτα. ποτέ δε βλάπτει βέβαια 
και μια 'συζήτηση' με άλλον μηχανικό. 
προσωπικά πολλές φορές έχω 'διαθέσει χρόνο' σε ιδιοκτήτες που είχαν ήδη αναθέσει 
τη 'δουλειά' σε συνάδελφο και για προσωπικούς λόγους θέλανε μια δεύτερη γνώμη.
είναι _ένας ακόμη_ τρόπος για να ξεχωρίσω από τους μπακάληδες.




> Επιλέγει κανείς τον μηχανικό για να ανακαινίσει το σπίτι του από έναν flat οδηγό τύπου χρυσού οδηγού, όπου το μόνο κριτήριο μπορεί να είναι η γειτνίαση με το ακίνητο του ενδιαφερόμενου;


και ποιος είπε ότι είναι το μόνο κριτήριο!?


φιλικά

----------


## Xάρης

Το ΠΕΑ αντιμετωπίζεται ως αναγκαίο κακό και γι αυτό υποβαθμίζεται ο ρόλος του μηχανικού στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, οπότε ως κριτήριο επιλογής επικρατεί η οικονομικότερη προσφορά ή η εγγύτητα του μηχανικού στο έργο και η ταχύτητα εξυπηρέτησης.
Αυτό, καλώς ή κακώς, θεωρώ ότι είναι μια πραγματικότητα.

Το ζητούμενο λοιπόν από έναν μηχανικό που θα διαφημιστεί μέσω του προγράμματος είναι να απευθυνθεί σ' αυτό το κοινό και να πάρει τις δουλειές κοντά στην έδρα του.
Προσωπικά δεν βλέπω άλλο λόγο διαφήμισης.

----------


## logicone

> Το ζητούμενο λοιπόν από έναν μηχανικό που θα διαφημιστεί μέσω του προγράμματος είναι να απευθυνθεί σ' αυτό το κοινό και να πάρει τις δουλειές κοντά στην έδρα του.
> Προσωπικά δεν βλέπω άλλο λόγο διαφήμισης.


θεωρώ πως αυτός και μόνο ο λόγος είναι αρκετός για κάποιους συναδέλφους!
από την πλευρά μου, βλέπω πολλούς ακόμη λόγους διαφήμισης,
αλλά θα προτιμούσα να συνεχίσουμε τον διάλογο μας σε pm
για να μη κουράζουμε τους αναγνώστες του thread.

ενημερωτικά το κόστος διαφήμισης είναι 60ε+φπα για τρία χρόνια!
(ios-android-ιστοσελίδα / smartphone-tablet)
_αυτό σημαίνει πως με μια και μόνο 'δουλειά' μέσω της εφαρμογής
γίνεται απόσβεση και με το παραπάνω..._

----------


## logicone

Διαθέσιμο από σήμερα το τέταρτο κατά σειρά update της εφαρμογής στην IOS έκδοση
με το οποίο έγινε *προσθήκη* *χάρτη* για να εντοπίζετε ακριβώς το Μηχανικό σας.

----------


## logicone

Από σήμερα είναι διαθέσιμο στην *ΙΟS έκδοση* και το πέμπτο update της εφαρμογής
με πολλές αλλαγές και προσθήκες.(σύντομα διαθέσιμο και στο Android)
Εκτελέστε τώρα μια εικονική "Ενεργειακή Επιθεώρηση" και κάντε κοινοποίηση του
αποτελέσματος της Ενεργειακής κλάσης της κατοικίας σας στο facebook και twitter.


 Η MichanikosApps βρίσκεται στην ευχάριστη θέση
να σας ανακοινώσει την συμμετοχή της στο 3ο Συνέδριο/Infocom Mobile&Apps
 
 Σας προσκαλούμε στην παρουσίαση της εφαρμογής μας

----------

